# County Line Acres Waiting Room 2022



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everyone! We start kidding momentarily, so I thought I’d create a new thread for the year.

We have 19 ABGA Fullblood Boers and 1 ADGA Purebred Nubian due from Feb through May 2022. Majority of kids will be born in April.

Many of these does will be kidding for us for the very last time, as we have to make some sale decisions to keep my 9 retainers from 2021. It will be bittersweet, but I’m hoping to get some amazing replacement doelings!

Without further ado, here is the first half of the pregnant ladies (some pictures are new, some are old):

Pinky - bred to Zhaitan
KIDDED 2/19 Twins - buck and doe








*____*


Cio (on the right) - bred to Zhaitan
KIDDED 2/24 Twins - buck and doe








*____*


Jury - bred to Zhaitan
KIDDED 2/19 Single - buck








*____*


Dice - bred to Zhaitan
KIDDED 2/21 Single - buck








*____*


Honey - bred to Zhaitan








*____*



Queen Bee - bred to Junkie








*____*


Mugsy - bred to Zhaitan








*____*


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Second half of the pregnant ladies:

Secret - bred to Judge








*____*


Venom - bred to Kraken








*____*


Denali (2020 daughter Kai in background) - bred to Judge








*____*


Kai - bred to Judge








*____*


Rebel - bred to Judge








*____*


Mystic - bred to Judge








*____*


Stella - bred to Pyro








*____*


Saucy - bred to Kraken








*____*


Hallie - bred to Zhaitan








*____*


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

What gorgeous goats! Who's first up?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! You herd is an eye catcher! They have a very non traditional color sceme. Looking forward to seeing they’re kids!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

WOW. Your goats never cease to amaze me!! 🤩😍 I'd love to see who they are bred to whenever you have the time. 😊


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

This year, we will have kids sired by 5 bucks - Zhaitan, two of his sons, and two new bucks we recently added last year.

These are the boys:

First up always has to be our favorite:
_ZHAITAN_
He’s been the sire to most all of our 2020 and 2021 kids. 












_KRAKEN_
Zhaitan X Denali 2020 son. Denali and Kraken’s twin sister, Kai, are both this year bred to Judge.












_PYRO_
Zhaitan X Honey 2020 son. Honey is bred for the third time to Zhaitan. Hoping to get a sister!












_JUNKIE_
New 2021 buck we added. Can’t wait to see his first kids hit the ground!













_JUDGE_
Our baby boy! His dam, Jury, was purchased bred, and this handsome hunk and a black spotted paint sister were born in mid-March 2021. I realize I don’t have any updated pictures of him, so I’ll have to get some ASAP! Here he is as a baby still on his dam. His dam is bred to Zhaitan this year.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone!! Love your kind words!

@Elbee - first up should’ve been Jury, but it seems Cio or Pinky will go first! They’re due in 3-7 days!

@Dandy Hill Farm - thank you! I just edited the does posts with who they are bred to and just posted a new post of all the bucks we are using this year!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love Pyro’s beard! 🤩 
All your goats are just B E A U T I F U L!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh thank you so much! I didn’t notice that cute little curl in his beard. 🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They are gorgeous! Good luck with kidding. I almost didn't recognize you with a different profile picture. 😆


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

@Rancho Draco honestly I was freaking myself out with it too  It’s definitely a new look! I might change it again so prepare haha


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Amazing looking does and bucks. Very impressive.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

CountyLineAcres said:


> @Rancho Draco honestly I was freaking myself out with it too  It’s definitely a new look! I might change it again so prepare haha


I'll brace for impact!

I feel like I should change my picture as it's a bit out of date but it messes me up every time.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Rancho Draco said:


> I'll brace for impact!
> 
> I feel like I should change my picture as it's a bit out of date but it messes me up every time.


I really like your pic. It would confuse me too. I’m still not used to my new pic.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Beautiful goats!!! Sure to have flashy babies!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Just WOW, WOW, WOW!!! They're amazing! And I love their names too, especially Kraken! Beautiful animals. I do think Boer goats have my favorite look.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

@Chanceosunshine Thank you! I love the boer look too! Their cute faces just add to it 🥰


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

@Moers kiko boars - Now I know you’ve been waiting for this year’s lineup! 🤣


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I always love seeing your kidding threads on here!! Everyone looks stunning as always!!! And hey when your done with Pyro he is welcome to come hang out here in California with me! What a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

What a colorful herd! Can't wait for babies - you are going to be one busy goat mama!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very beautiful.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there! Iwant 1 of each Please!😂😁🤪 Oh my goodness girl! You have outdone yourself!Love Love Love all the color patterns! Trying to throw a few new ones in on me? Lovely does...Love that Z! Kraken is nice too. You can definately see Z in his boys...mmmmmm mmmmmm 
I only got your last notification, or I would have been all over this! Fantastic ! Cant wait to see what you get this year. You know I still get 1st pick!😉 But I couldnt choose. I dont see how you can. They are amazing! Now....I have to wait.....😪


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys! I will certainly be busy. Let’s just hope I get more does this year lol.

@Moers kiko boars haha thank you!! I did add 4 plain red paints to the breeding schedule, so there’s not nearly as much flash this year!  However, I’m really hoping for some crazy thick paints with or without spots. 🤞


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> I always love seeing your kidding threads on here!! Everyone looks stunning as always!!! And hey when your done with Pyro he is welcome to come hang out here in California with me! What a handsome boy!!!!


Thank you!! Lol I have to pick either Kraken or Pyro to stay, and I don’t know how to choose!  Probably one of my hardest decisions! I just know I can’t justify 5 bucks…


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Everyone looks great! Can't wait to see what they all have😄


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you!! It’s a countdown now! 🥰 Pinky is due today. Of course it has to be raining lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Thank you!! It’s a countdown now! 🥰 Pinky is due today. Of course it has to be raining lol


But that is their favorite time to kid!! So hopefully you will get to see those babies very soon


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is Pinky? How are you? 😁


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

@Jessica84 man I hope so! I have been waiting long enough.  We usually have kids in January, so this has been killer.

@Moers kiko boars Somehow, someway Pinky manages to avoid ALL three camera in the barn. I am not sure how. I’ll have to run out and check on her in a bit. One of her babies bumped by hand yesterday, so I am just a bundle of nerves and excitement!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Did your girls cycle late this year or did you just not breed until later. This one was a strange year and I wanted kids a little earlier this year and ended up not getting them until later because they just wouldn’t cycle! It was a odd year for sure this way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> Did your girls cycle late this year or did you just not breed until later. This one was a strange year and I wanted kids a little earlier this year and ended up not getting them until later because they just wouldn’t cycle! It was a odd year for sure this way


Mine did the same thing. And they all came in at once when they finally decided to cycle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I heard this by many. 
Even I had issues with a couple of does who took later. 
Usually they kid out within the one month, now it is Feb/March.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes! Really weird issues these last two years. Majority have bred just fine, but everyone was so delayed with their cycles.

We also can’t breed for fall or January kids anymore due to the risk of CVV (I hate mosquitoes). So it doesn’t help that breeding season already has to be delayed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Gosh yes I remember those dang mosquitoes and all that. My heart still breaks when I think of that! 
Toth yes same thing here! I was expecting them all to kid around the same time since I had cut back so much but nope still all spaced out. They basically cycled one month, not the next, then again the following month. I know a lot of people last year had issues and I thought I was doing something excellent because I didn’t but guess it just wasn’t my turn yet lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, that mosquito mess was awful. Oh it just broke my heart. Thats the only thing bad about all of us living so far away. You cant go help. Even if its just listening to your pain.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Hello everyone! We start kidding momentarily, so I thought I’d create a new thread for the year.
> 
> We have 19 ABGA Fullblood Boers and 1 ADGA Purebred Nubian due from Feb through May 2022. Majority of kids will be born in April.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Boers! May it be a safe, healthy, and productive kidding season. Not to mention hopefully they'll go easy on the Joe code.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Yes! Really weird issues these last two years. Majority have bred just fine, but everyone was so delayed with their cycles.
> 
> We also can’t breed for fall or January kids anymore due to the risk of CVV (I hate mosquitoes). So it doesn’t help that breeding season already has to be delayed.


If you don’t mind me asking, what is CVV? I’ve never heard of it before.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Goatastic43 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, what is CVV? I’ve never heard of it before.


I do not mind one bit! It is a horrible virus, and I definitely want more people to be aware.

Here’s a pamphlet:










It is a reason why I suspect I have had some of the does get bred and cycle again. Getting infected within the first month usually causes them to absorb the fetus.

It is not fun to see the resulting kids that make it to full-term.. Honestly a horror film in real life - heads turned back, limbs missing, joints fused, etc.

Luckily, it is _not_ contagious and not something that will affect them permanently. It will _only_ affect the pregnancy in which they were infected. Supposedly, does who are infected will not be affected in subsequent years, an immunity of sorts.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh gosh! That’s terrible!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is terrible for sure.

Yeah, this has been very strange year for my goats. I thought was it something I was doing? Then I tell myself, nope nothing new. So not sure what is happening unless it is in the atmosphere. 🤔🤷‍♀️


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

CountyLineAcres said:


> I do not mind one bit! It is a horrible virus, and I definitely want more people to be aware.
> 
> Here’s a pamphlet:
> View attachment 223099
> ...


Ok, a sheep lady I watch on YouTube who lives up in Canada has had Cache Valley Virus in her sheep in a few videos. It does look terrible. She has shown the deformed lambs a few times and I was always wondering what causes it. This makes it so much clearer. I read CVV and didn’t realize it was Cache Valley Virus until you said so.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I have an update for all you lovely people! Pinky AND Jury kidded yesterday. Of course, it was the day I was out of town. They both kidded 2 hours after I left lol.

We missed the births, but babies were found happy and healthy. We had… 

_drumroll_ 

A red dappled paint buck from Jury.

A black buck with one spot from Pinky.

…and…

A black dappled DOE from Pinky!

I will be getting better pictures soon. They are so cute! We are smitten.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! I'm glad all was well


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh what a BEAUTIFUL DOELING! Woohoo! Im glad all is well. The Bucklings look very healthy! Congrats!!💝💖💞💗


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh that’s fantastic! You had so many heartaches now this! I’m so very excited for you! They look awesome🐐🐐🐐🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great news! Beautiful kids!
I love the picture with mom. She looks so happy!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Beautiful babies! I always love when I see a picture of mom and it looks like she's smiling!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Such beautiful babies! I love that little dapple doe!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you all so much!! We have Dice and Cio due today. Hoping they can kid on my day off


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

🤞


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lets hope Dice brings that Black Paint out for you! And Cio...its going to be pretty and good in milk!💖


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful. 
Glad all was ok when you returned home. 🤗


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Good news! Dice kidded a red dappled buck kid today! Sad I didn’t get twins or a doe, but I’m happy for a healthy kid nevertheless.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Got pictures of Jury’s buck (red) and Pinky’s doe (black) at 2 days old. They are beauties!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Gorgeous kids!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They are adorable


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww Cuteness Overload! Just preciouse! They have such cute faces! Love that new baby boy!!💖💞💝💗


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! They’re adorable!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you all!! Pinky’s doe is soooo small and adorable. I can’t believe she’s not even 5lbs!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Such stunning babies, as always!!! I sure love your kidding threads


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww adorable 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a small doe, one of Stormys Triplets. She is about 7 lbs right now at a month old. Just adorable. I dont always think bigger is better. 💞💗💖💝


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You guys are always so sweet! Thank you!

I am super happy to announce that Cio kidded twins. We got a buck and a DOE.  I am having the hardest time posting pictures with the new update. So bear with me lol. 

First two pictures are the doe. Third one is the buckling. I am not exaggerating when I say that Cio had these twins in 20 minutes. I looked at the camera at 11:40, no babies, no obvious signs labor. By noon, we had twins lol. They’re still a little yucky in the pictures, but I know you guys won’t mind.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Gorgeous 🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my! They’re outstanding as usual! I love the fresh outta the oven look 🥰😉
Yay, you got your doe! So happy for you. The bonus buck is gorgeous and going to be a stinker ...but love able!😁


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

All so beautiful!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Arent they adorable! Love those well defined faces & colors! Hoe cute💝💖💗💞 They are healthy, and Mom did Great! What more could you ask for!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! They’re gorgeous! Great pictures!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you so so much all of you!

I also have some updated pictures of Jury’s, Pinky’s, and Dice’s babies! They might be some of my best quality photos yet lol.

Jury’s buck:
















Pinky’s doe:
















Pinky’s buck:
















Dice’s buck:


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

You have such gorgeous babies 😍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're beautiful!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

You could sell calendars, you know. 
These pictures are fantastic quality!

Your kids are gorgeous. 💕


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Way too cute!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow!! Your pictures are fantastic and your goats are gorgeous!! 😍🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww adorable!!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you all again! 

@MadHouse a baby goat calendar would honestly be my dream!

More pictures today of Cio’s babies. They are 50% boer and 50% nubian. They’re dry this time lol. The doe has more grey dappling and the eye stripes. The buck has the paint mark on his side. Both are such cuties!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Definitely do the calendar! I thought about doing that with my less then perfect pictures lol and giving them out to my buyers. The gal we buy bulls from always has something she gives, a flag, a lunch pail, mini calendars, and it has her info and it’s always just a nice little touch.
And of course drooling over your new baby. So stunning! I sure love those silver colors!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

You have the cutest babies! I’m loving all this flash and eye candy!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I would buy that calendar!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😁


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Relic finally kidded! We got a buck and doe pair. These are our first kids from Junkie and Relic, so I’m excited to see how they grow! I’m so happy to have a doeling, as we were planning on selling Relic this year.

The doeling is the lighter red (first three), buck is the darker red (last three).


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Beautiful kids 🥰!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww congratulations! They’re gorgeous! Your so good at getting baby pictures!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Those ears! 💕 😍


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

GOOD JOB RELIC! Beautiful twins! So pretty!💖💗💞💝


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you!!  Now to wait for Queen Bee to kid. Should be sometime this week or weekend!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What beautiful babies


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Wonderful pictures of adorable subjects! I always love seeing your pictures and goats.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Queen Bee kidded on March 31st! The birthing process was one of the strangest I’ve seen. She had extremely slow progression and didn’t want to push, so eventually I had to go in and assist. Both kids were presenting perfectly, and her hips were so wide that I thought her 9.4lb buck kid was only around 6lbs. Imagine my surprise when a super chunky buck made his appearance lol. 

Nonetheless, I got some cute pictures yesterday at 2 days old. The first born is quite strange in color with pheomelanin ticking throughout his coat. The second born is black spotted. Both are adorable!

These kids are the result of breeding a Zhaitan daughter to our new buck, Junkie.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! I love black goats! No matter the breed!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! I love black goats! No matter the breed!


I love them too! They’re honestly my favorite lol.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They're gorgeous! That first one especially


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww!  They’re so precious! I love their ears! Glad mama is ok!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

You even got a little tongue in the picture! How?! How can cuteness get even cuter?!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im thrilled you have those 2 BEAUTIFUL bucklings. Love both of them.! Good Job assisting and getting them here! You did GREAT!💞💖💗


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you all so so much!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We walked out to a BUCKLING this morning. His dam, Mugsy, was 150lbs at 8 months, so we decided to breed her earlier than we normally do. She just turned 14 months and is a fabulous mom. 

That’s a wrap for Zhaitan! Together, Zhaitan and Junkie have given me 8 bucks, 3 does. 

Our girls bred to Judge start kidding on the 10th. Let’s hope he likes to throw does lol.








.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! He sure is a chunky little dude


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

He’s 9.4lbs and loving life. It’s always nice to see them up, dry, and nursing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats a Hunka Hunka burnin LUV! 😁🤪🤣😂🤯! Stole that from ELVIS! 
He really is cute & thick! Congrats to Mugsy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! Beautiful boy and mama!
Your kids all look so big already when they are born!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

You are all so sweet! Thank you! Pictures to come in a couple days of the new addition.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Good job Mugsy! On growing so big and THEN making a hunky little buck! Super nice.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

He is definitely a hunk! And a cute one too! Congratulations!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You have a beautiful herd- and are very talented at pictures! I’m amazed 😍


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys so much!


----------

